# Rogue Flashbender Diffusion Kit vs actual softbox



## entlassen (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm looking into ExpoImaging Rogue line of products. I see that you can combine a 
Large Rogue Flashbender Reflector + Large Rogue Diffusion Panel to make a "large softbox" (9"x8").
XL Pro Rogue Flasbehnder Reflector + XL Pro Rogue Diffusion Panel to make a "XL softbox" (roughtly 11"x13")

For anybody who has used these quasi-softboxes, I am wondering how you think they compare to traditional softboxes? Are these Rogue contraptions a gimmick, or can they legitimately mimic the light quality of a real softbox?

For example:
Rogue Large "softbox" vs Lastolite Ezybox Speed-Lite (8"x8")?
or
Rogue XL Pro "softbox" vs Lastolite Ezybox Hot Shoe Softbox (24"x24")?

Perhaps the 2nd one isn't a completely fair comparison since the Ezybox is larger, but I hope you get the gist of what I'm asking.

Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 12, 2014)

They are not a gimmic, they can be used to very good effect.

The large is as big as you'd use on camera, but on camera is not, truthfully what they are for. If you are going for off camera only get the XL.

But they are not a softbox, they work differently and at their best when used pretty close.

The best shooter I have seen using them is Lou Freeman, she uses up to half a dozen 600 EX RT's and Rouges. Many of the images here were shot with Rouge products, http://loufreeman.com/#


----------



## brad-man (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't offer any comparisons since I don't have any softboxes, but I do have a few of their reflectors with panels and find them very convenient and effective. I just wanted to mention that somewhere on their site they sell "factory seconds" for a good discount. I bought all of mine that way and they are functionally perfect.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 12, 2014)

Seconds are like half the price.... http://www.expoimaging.com/index2.php?cPath=21

The Rogue's are great for speedlights, I prefer them over the Fong's.


----------

